# Info about keeping Caimans at home.



## Paulinka9302 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello Everyone.
Mu firend is interested in keeping caimans (either: Cuvier`s Smooth Fronted Caiman, caimanus caimanus, The dwarf crocodile )

But first, we must get to know all information like, whether we can keep them lawfully at home in the UK? Are there any circumstances that must be ensured to be allowed to keep them(Im not about thier's vivariums etc, but about some knowledge like, any courses have to be done? etc?) Do we need some kind of documents for them?

Please tell us everything what You know guys

Also, could you please tell me the likely price for them? and were we can get them from?
Many Regards.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe caimen come under the DWA laws, which means you will require a DWA license to keep them, for that reason I would suggest visiting the DWA section of this site


----------



## Paulinka9302 (Jul 7, 2010)

ow.. ok.. Thank you


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

All crocodilians are classed as DWA so yeah you need a licence.

You can and I do keep caiman as a pet. They are fantastic but are by no means a novelty pet they are demanding even at a young age encloser size, feeding, health needs ect...

I don't think you should be worrying about the cost of a caiman just yet. Maybe look into what types of enclosures you will need, what breed you want to keep as they all have slighty different needs, what your caiman will need once its an adult caiman and is a big strong crocodilian with powerfull jaws. That no matter how nice you are to it it doesn't like you!! These animals live a long time pal and as I said before are demanding animals!!

Please dont rush into this there's no rush for you to go out and buy a croc. Get your self a good understanding of crocodilians in captivity try and specialize in the breed you want to keep. Don't get me wrong pal if your willing to give up the space, time and money these animals take they make an amazing "Pet" (I use pet lightly as they are not realy pets that you can pick up and cuddle) but if like me just there presence and stunning looks is what attracts you to these creatures. Then READ, READ, READ then READ some more....go to pet shops who have them on display or sell them and talk to them about keeping them! Then go an READ even more.....

Hope this helps...

im by far no expert but I have now been studying caiman for around 2yrs and I am willing to help so just ask....Sorrt about any spelling


----------



## Paulinka9302 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi. Thanks mate. 
That really helped.
I know they do not accept people as a friends, however its not the problem, as my friend already kept some croc. in Poland, so he does have lots of experience with them. He was just wonder whether he would be able to keep them here.

Erm.. does any of you know, whether is it posible to 'bring' corc. from Poland and will he still need those licence and public insurance?- or sommething like that?
Cuz, he read somewhere, that once he has marked them somehow, and get them a passport, he can take corc, anywhere he wants, it if in EU?

Many Regards Guys


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Paulinka9302 said:


> Hi. Thanks mate.
> That really helped.
> I know they do not accept people as a friends, however its not the problem, as my friend already kept some croc. in Poland, so he does have lots of experience with them. He was just wonder whether he would be able to keep them here.
> 
> ...


DWA licences are not even transferable between councils so yes he will still need a DWAL.


----------



## Shane D (Feb 22, 2012)

I only recently bought a caiman and i must say it is a fair cool ''pet''

Its not a dog or cat so like anything exotic i would say it needs respect 

Good thing about been over here in Ireland is you dont need any sort of license to own anything exotic which imo is very stupid because you need a license for a tv or a dog but not a crocodile lol 

get some pics up if you do purchase one


----------

